# ANOMALISA debuts on Digital HD March 15th and on Blu-ray Combo Pack May 3rd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> FROM ACADEMY AWARD®-WINNER* CHARLIE KAUFMAN COMES ONE OF THE MOST CRITICALLY ACCLAIMED FILMS OF THE YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

